# Newbie question about Health Insurance



## All_amped_up (Nov 12, 2007)

If I can remember, you have to "bank" a certain amount of hours per 3 quarters. SO no it won't take effect when you start, you'll start banking hours. Also, and please correct me if I'm wrong {members} I think you have to be a due paying member...which you should do anyway, that way you'll start you retirement and all that stuff too....don't wait till you turn out. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

aimless said:


> I'm hoping to become a commercial/industrial apprentice with the local JATC (Bay Area, California). Can anybody explain to me how health insurance is handled in your union?
> 1) Does it take effect the first day of the job?
> 2) Do you still have health insurance coverage throughout the whole year even if you're laid off for let's say 6 of those months?
> 3) How many weeks out of the year are you without work? I hear winter is especially slow.
> ...


Insurance is different in all locals depending on the agreement. Contact yours and ask. Congrats on getting into one of the best in the country!


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

1) You won't have insurance for about 90 days.
2) You have insurance until the money you have "banked" runs out. COBRA payments are ridiculously expensive. So keep working.
3)Weeks? It could be multiple months. But your an apprentice so you'll virtually always be working.

It's worth the wait so good luck to you.


----------

